# TANK PRICES



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

How much would you pay for a 100 gallon? Brand new, stand, glass tops, and one strip of light?

Thanks!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Tanks around me are expensive as hell i 130g with the stand and a normal hood and light is $900


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Bigkrup444 said:


> Tanks around me are expensive as hell i 130g with the stand and a normal hood and light is $900


 Damn, 380 for that set up you are talking about. And the 100 I am thinking about is 250.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Yea the only places around me that sells tanks bigger the 10g are petsmart and petco. The 130g is 399 for the tank hood and light and 499 for the stand.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Bigkrup444 said:


> Yea the only places around me that sells tanks bigger the 10g are petsmart and petco. The 130g is 399 for the tank hood and light and 499 for the stand.


 Ouch!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Yea tell me about it I wanted to get a 75g The only difference from a 55 was the 75 was five inches wider. Just the 55g tank with no hood or anything was $99 and just the 75 was $189.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Here in southern Michigan I have a dealer who can get me 190 g tanks with 3 glass tops, 3 lights and stand for $520 and thats delivered to you house if you want it and he has 120 g with everthing for $310 so I would not give more than $250 for 100g


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Bigkrup444 said:


> Yea tell me about it I wanted to get a 75g The only difference from a 55 was the 75 was five inches wider. Just the 55g tank with no hood or anything was $99 and just the 75 was $189.


 Man, maybe its time to take a lil trip. Where are you located?


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Here in southern Michigan I have a dealer who can get me 190 g tanks with 3 glass tops, 3 lights and stand for $520 and thats delivered to you house if you want it and he has 120 g with everthing for $310 so I would not give more than $250 for 100g


 That is a great deal!!!!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

mrwilson99 said:


> Bigkrup444 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea tell me about it I wanted to get a 75g The only difference from a 55 was the 75 was five inches wider. Just the 55g tank with no hood or anything was $99 and just the 75 was $189.
> ...


 Yea i was looking online for someplace cheaper. I live in northeastern PA.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Bigkrup444 said:


> mrwilson99 said:
> 
> 
> > Bigkrup444 said:
> ...


 I would type in your state, and wholesale, fish, tanks, equipment on the search engines. That is how I found the deals.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I'll try that i found one place but it's like 5 hours away it on the whole other side of the state.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Bigkrup444 said:


> mrwilson99 said:
> 
> 
> > Bigkrup444 said:
> ...


Yo dude, we're neighbors. How far from Scranton, Pa are you ? I am about 35 miles southeast of Scranton off I-84.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I live in scranton. Where are you. Damn i didnt think any1 live close to me.

I just checked your profile Milford is like 25 Min from my house.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

In our city's newspaper, there is a section called bargain basement.. I remember seeing 100g and such for about 80-100$. I dont know the condition . But thats still a damn good deal and DIY stands are easy.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

okay i pondered this yesterday and i called up the cheapest store in maryland or known to be and they told me a 125g cost $240 alone. the 120g cost more.. i asked for a 180g and it was likr $500! okay, wtf $260 more for 55g more gallons? talk about supply and demand.


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

i payed 450$ for my 135gal tank lights and stand


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

boxer said:


> okay i pondered this yesterday and i called up the cheapest store in maryland or known to be and they told me a 125g cost $240 alone. the 120g cost more.. i asked for a 180g and it was likr $500! okay, wtf $260 more for 55g more gallons? talk about supply and demand.


 Yea you are right, i think its supply and demand. And who knows, maybe the quality is a lil better. My friend got a 180 with stands and lights for 600 and it was shitty quality.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Bigkrup444 said:


> I live in scranton. Where are you. Damn i didnt think any1 live close to me.
> 
> I just checked your profile Milford is like 25 Min from my house.


 I say you look for deals, but try to buy new when it comes to tanks that big. I don't trust buying big tanks second hand, mainly cuz of leaks.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

My lfs has deals on 125's every month and around 1000.00 for light ,canopy,tank (bow front), stand!! made by Oceanic!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to Equipment questions


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

I always find some high prices for tank

that seem expensive..









http://www.customaquatic.com/customaquatic...=aq&offset=1230


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

My mom Just got me a 75g with a glass top light and stand she paid $289 That the cheapest i ever saw around here.


----------



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

theres a spot in sf w/ truvu's .. 125 gall for 325. i wouldnt get glass tanks over 50g's.. acrylic is where its at


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

yes stay away from glass holy f*ck my 135 is so god damn heavy


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

dman those prices are rips offS! 125s are always supposed to be more expensive then 120s because of the addition of the stand. You can buy lights at home depot for 20 bucs instead of 200.. rip off!, considering the bulbs they come with are sh*t anyway. you should be able to get a 120 for 200 and add some more for the lid, then just make a cinderblock stand if its going to be some place sturdy. If you want a show tank then go all out.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I've also noticed that once you go with anything wider than 18" the price dramatically goes sky high. I've seen 125 gallons for around 250-300, and a 120 gallon thats only 4 feet long but 2 feet wide go for 400+!


----------



## PiranhaRyan (Oct 28, 2003)

I always bought my tanks from glasscages.com I got: A 240g tank ( 96 x 24 x 25), Glass top,Oak Stand, and Canopy for $1400 with shipping.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

PiranhaRyan said:


> I always bought my tanks from glasscages.com I got: A 240g tank ( 96 x 24 x 25), Glass top,Oak Stand, and Canopy for $1400 with shipping.


 Holy smokes! I bet the shipping killed ya! But some pictures of your addition will be nice!


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Outie said:


> I've also noticed that once you go with anything wider than 18" the price dramatically goes sky high. I've seen 125 gallons for around 250-300, and a 120 gallon thats only 4 feet long but 2 feet wide go for 400+!


 Yeah, I just picked up a tank last nite for 220. 100gal, stand, 2 strips of lights. Not a bad deal.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> dman those prices are rips offS! 125s are always supposed to be more expensive then 120s because of the addition of the stand. You can buy lights at home depot for 20 bucs instead of 200.. rip off!, considering the bulbs they come with are sh*t anyway. you should be able to get a 120 for 200 and add some more for the lid, then just make a cinderblock stand if its going to be some place sturdy. If you want a show tank then go all out.


 yeah, they just rip you off. Its better to cut the middle man and see who distributes them. I picked up a 100 gal, stand, glass, and 2 strips of lights for 220 last nite.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

MrWilson, Sounds Like Very Good Prices.
Will have to go down there and pick one Up.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> MrWilson, Sounds Like Very Good Prices.
> Will have to go down there and pick one Up.


 Yes, very nice deals. Lets do this!


----------



## PiranhaRyan (Oct 28, 2003)

mrwilson99 said:


> PiranhaRyan said:
> 
> 
> > I always bought my tanks from glasscages.com I got: A 240g tank ( 96 x 24 x 25), Glass top,Oak Stand, and Canopy for $1400 with shipping.
> ...


 Yeah, shipping was roughly $350. Pictures will be up after I get some fish.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

PiranhaRyan said:


> mrwilson99 said:
> 
> 
> > PiranhaRyan said:
> ...


 Ouch, but hey if you like it and its your baby, I am sure you are willing to spend that much. Who cares about prices actually, if you like it, then you like it!

I shouldn't worry about prices either, because a hobby is an investment. And I learned that yesterday when I picked up my tank.


----------



## PiranhaRyan (Oct 28, 2003)

Nicely said Mr.W


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

about a thousand here in NY


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i almosted order the 240g at glass cages but then went horribly broke and owe a $130 to my family. it was gonna be $185 for shipping to baltomore for me. not that bad.









now i am thinking of getting a 125 because it is wide enough for my 7 reds


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

PiranhaRyan said:


> I always bought my tanks from glasscages.com I got: A 240g tank ( 96 x 24 x 25), Glass top,Oak Stand, and Canopy for $1400 with shipping.












you said you ONLY have a 200gallon in the buy and sell and that why you were going to give rhomzilla a FREE piraya..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranharyan


> Whoa, chill bro.
> 
> I only have a 200g tank so I have to get rid of atleast one of the bigger piranha. Plus Jim cut me a good deal for all of them.


.if your going to lie at least continue with the right story...


----------



## PiranhaRyan (Oct 28, 2003)

naa my 200g is for Piranha only. I'm going to put a few Flowerhorns and misc Hybrids in the 240g plus it is half my brothers. I had a feeling someone would say something about that. So watch who you are accusing big guy before you know all the facts.









EDIT: Why does it seem like everyone is out to get me lately?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

PiranhaRyan said:


> EDIT: Why does it seem like everyone is out to get me lately?


Its a conspiracy







:sad:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

were picking on you cause your so hot...


----------



## PiranhaRyan (Oct 28, 2003)

Yeah, I bet you are.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

> naa my 200g is for Piranha only. I'm going to put a few Flowerhorns and misc Hybrids in the 240g plus it is half my brothers. I had a feeling someone would say something about that. So watch who you are accusing big guy before you know all the facts.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Okay guys, you asked for it! So here is the picture of my new 100gal.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

2.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

dude! For a hood, light, stand, and a 46g bowfront(OAK and oak stand) I paid 500.........but thats also including chemicals, food, $80 of fish, heater, air pump, gravel......I think thats about it....did I get ripped off??


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice setup mr wilson...what are you currently housing? nice stand..


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> dude! For a hood, light, stand, and a 46g bowfront(OAK and oak stand) I paid 500.........but thats also including chemicals, food, $80 of fish, heater, air pump, gravel......I think thats about it....did I get ripped off??


 Hmm, I don't think so. Bow fronts tend to be a bit higher, and plus it varies from state to state. In cali we have a lot of competition, so therefore prices varies per distributor. The only thing you gotta do is going into the LFS, and check out their tanks, and look at the sticker on their tanks, and go home and do some research, and then call those places up. Some sell to public, they rather sell their tanks and assets, rather then let it sit there and waste money housing them.

Some won't, but any smart distributor will sell to public. Goodluck!


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> nice setup mr wilson...what are you currently housing? nice stand..


 Hmm, elong, and rhoms. Thanks!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

yeah man thats an awesome set up!!!

P.s AWWWW YEAAH!!! I'M INSTITUTIONALIZED!!!


----------

